# Citrix Metaframe Access Issues



## TMAN2005 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have been trying to access a corporate Citrix MetaFrame Server with no luck.  I have tried using Safari, Firefox, and Internet Explorer.

With Safari, I get an error with "Error opening ICA file" as the description in the "Client for Java Connection Center" window.  There is no response from Safari and I have to force quit Safari.


With Firefox, I get and error with the following description: 

SSL Error 0: You have not chosen to trust "/C=US/ST=/L=/O=Equifax/
OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority/CN=", the issuer of the
server's security certificate.
Error number: 183


I get the same error with Internet Explorer.

I am running the Citrix ICA client for Mac OS X version 7.00.405

Any help would be greatly apprecitated.

Thanks.


----------



## TMAN2005 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have installed the latest Citrix Client update which still yields the same problem.


----------



## TMAN2005 (Aug 1, 2005)

I finally figured it out.  
The solution:
I found the appropriate certificate on www.geotrust.com and copied it into the keystore directory in the Citrix client directory structure.


----------



## peterthorn (Aug 29, 2005)

TMAN2005 said:
			
		

> I finally figured it out.
> The solution:
> I found the appropriate certificate on www.geotrust.com and copied it into the keystore directory in the Citrix client directory structure.


I have the exact same problem, but haven't been able to find the equifax certificate at geotrust. Could you be more specific on where to get it?

Thanks!
Peter


----------



## peterthorn (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh - the joy of responding to own questions (for others to use) it is the first certificate at http://www.geotrust.com/resources/root_certificates/   - the Base-64 encoded X.509
Thanks to TMAN2005 for pointing in the right direction!


----------



## pikester (Sep 23, 2005)

I realize this may be a little late in coming, but here is a link I found on another post out here:
http://www.silerfamily.net/~fms/projects/citrix.php

This will walk you through the steps of finding the proper certificate (well, hopefully).


----------



## falcon5182 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm also having issues with the Citrix ICA client.  The problem I'm having is that the LAUNCH.ASP file tries to open with Photoshop or Dreamweaver.  I can't get it open with the Citrix client.  How can I change the file association so ASP files open the Citrix?


----------

